
Show HN: 1News – 1 sentence summarized news – inspired by Hacker News - ogandda
http://news.1news.me/technology
======
meric
Nice!

~~~
jishangiras
Thank you ! You should definitely try our iOS/Android app and leave us a
feedback.

